# Rrv



## sxtaylo1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi 
I emmigatred to Australia as a 10 pound pom back in 1967 when I was 2 yrs old, we returned home in1975 due to grandparents illness. My parents decided to stay in England to help my my grandma cope with her loss. They kept our visa's going for 4 years after we retuned. We eventually stayed in the UK. I have been back several time on a Tourist Visa. 
What are my chances of returning on Return Resident Visa after all this time. Its a long shot I know but thought I'd ask the question. I have planned another trip to OZ soon.

Cheers
Sue


----------

